# MSI GE70 2OC problems



## 123sulinja (Nov 1, 2015)

Hello! I have MSI GE70 20C notebook. I am running windows 10 64 bit. I upgraded it from windows 8.1. I have 2 big problems. Unstable WIFI connection and disabled GT750m (2 gb gddr5 ). 
Main specs:
Intel core i7 MQ4700 2,4 ghz
Nvidia gt 750m (2gb gddr5 memory)
8 gb of ddr3 ram (1 slot with 8 gb ram)
Windows 10 64 bit. (was 8.1 64 bit)

1) I have unstable wifi connection because, when i play multiplayer based games i get an error which says "bad connection,
auto disconnecting and etc". On my work notebook when i play same game everything is ok..... So my router is not broken.


2) Why i disabled my gt750m gpu? Because when its turned on, i get multiple BSOD`s, freezes and glitches...
Hmmm so bsod`s i get are - driver_power_state_error, kmode_exception_not_handled, page_fault_in_nonpaged_area.
Sometimes i got freezes when i am using pc. I open google chrome and i got a freeze, i play game for 1 hour i get freeze. 
Later when i start a game and played for some time, sound started to glitch... 
Now when nvidia is disabled everything is ok. 

I updated my bios version succesfully to E1757IMS.520 from E1757IMS.511. 
I got all gpu problems with .511 version and still getting them in .520 version. 
I really dont know what to do with this notebook. Can you please help me? 
I really need my videocard and stable wifi becouse i bought this pc for gaming not for work. 
My work pc is for work (battery life - up to 8 hours ) ), but my gaming should be for gaming, 
but now its almost for nothing because intel hd4600 is not the best option for gaming. PLEASE HELP ME!


----------



## Stancestans (Apr 26, 2009)

Hi and welcome to TSF.

I wish you hadn't upgraded to Windows 10, especially your gaming system since Windows 10 is very young and buggy. Lot's of compatibility issues need to be addressed for various configurations. If you upgraded less than a month ago you can still roll back to Windows 8.1 and save yourself tonnes of hair pulling moments with your entertainment (ironic huh?) system.

If you'd rather stick to Windows 10, you ought to know that there are no drivers for Windows 10 for your system, so it is not officially supported. Windows Update may (forcefully, unfortunately, in Windows 10) deliver driver updates for your devices, which is a big NOPE for me personally, because Windows Update is not the best place to get device drivers for your system as these updates often cause more problems than solve them by ironically breaking their functionality. You should always get drivers from your PC's manufacturer's website and in your case there are no drivers for Windows 10 for your system. While Windows 8.1 drivers may work on Windows 10, there may arise unexpected issues. 

You can try installing the wifi and graphics drivers for Windows 8.1 and run their setup in compatibility mode and see if your problems go away. Take note of the order in which you are supposed to install the drivers. Before installing Windows 8.1 drivers for your wifi and graphics adapter, you should first uninstall the currently installed drivers via Device Manager and/or Control Panel.


----------



## spunk.funk (May 13, 2010)

Windows 10 is fine and very stable. 
As Stancestans has said, there are no drivers for Windows 10 available from the manufacturers drivers site, but the Windows 8.1 drivers should work. Use the link in post #2 to get your Wireless LAN driver. Or go to Windows update for the latest WiFi driver.
And download the nVidia driver from their web site. the most recent version is *358.57*
Drivers | GeForce


----------

